# Hmmm I Think I Will Call This Thread



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I spent the last 2 weeks hauling a bunch of 5th wheels out of the Oil Field NW of Rifle, Co. to Casper, Wy and Eugene, Or. I deadheaded from Phoenix to Rifle and am including pics of the Monument Valey area of southern Utah and Northern Arizona.

I had to take a county road for about 30 miles to reach the state highway and ran into this.. Pics taken in Rio Blanco County, Colorado. Not far from the white river. 

















I crept along for about an hour as the cowboys said if you have no experience making trail thru a cattle drive, your best off just following. The oil field semis were going to work in the oil field behind me.. So there was no traffic going my way.









Finally a lady pulled up beside me and said follow me if you want thru this, as she lived up the road. To get thru them you have to drive your vehicle within a foot of the cows and they will move out of the way to make your way thru them.. As they move in front of you, you must block them with your vehicle forcing them another direction. Yes they can kick and dent your vehicle. The damage is your problem, and not the cowboys problem. So like the cowboys said if your not experinced breaking trail then its best to follow.

In this country, if you hit a cow, you are at fault. You pay the damages to the cowboys of the loss of the cow and any offspring it may have made. Yes, about 10,000 dollars.. Then you pay the damages to your vehicle..

In the west if you hit a cow this is law.. Even if the cow got out of its fence, its all your fault if you hit one day or night. Few people know this.. Yes, Cows are the supreme ruler of the highways in many of the western states.









Within about 10 mins we were thru the cattle drive..









This is a beautiful pic of Wyoming bewteen Rawlins, and Casper.

The rest are from Arizona and Utah starting at Kayenta, Az going north to Moab, Ut. 


















More to follow.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Mexican Hat, Utah..









Bluff, Utah









Going into the Moab, Utah area

I have some more that I will post later.

Carey


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thats great !! Thanks for sharing !!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Awesome stuff, Carey - love it. Thanks for posting the pics!

Curtis


----------



## swcolorado (Mar 16, 2008)

You are correct with your information on going through livestock. In this corner of the state we often have a rider horseback or on an ATV that will help get you through and try not to hold you up to long. If in doubt ask and you'll usually get help. Running livestock down the highway is often times quicker and easier than loading them up numerous times going from area to area. I have met nice people while doing this, and have been called a few choice words for being out in the road and slowing them down. You take the good with the bad!!!

You take some great pictures. I think we live in a pretty nice area of the country (you included). Bluff is just over an hour from our place. Keep the great stories and pictures coming!

Brent


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Great pictures. That would be nice.....seeing all that great country while you work.

Thanks for posting.

Mark


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Keep em coming Carey! I love it!

When I lived in Venezuela, we hit a pig in the road. The peasants were not pleasant let me tell ya, that pig was part of their livelihood. As their anger starting mounting and their yelling got louder, suddenly the pig jumped up and ran on. He had only been knocked out!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Gret Pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Awesome pics Cary! Its like we all get to ride shotgun with you, thanks. I'm an east coast guy but man I've got to get out there and see those sights with my own eyes before I die, preferably with an Outback in tow.







Thanks again,

Brad


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

We all have different lifestyles and careers that allow us the opportunities to pass on amazing stories and adventures that many may never be priviledged to.

awesome pics and safe travels.

Thanks for sharing.

Jim


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

Awesome pics Carey. I always enjoy reading your posts and seeing areas of our beautiful county I have never been to. Hopefull someday we will get to go out west- DH wants to travel route 66. And my brother just bought a home in Kingman AZ with room for our OB. I may have to wait until I retire to do that. Travel safely!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Awesome pictures Carey... I have always wanted to roam the western states, just to get away from the right coast. With 4 children, I wont be doing that anytime soon. I'll just live vicariously through your pics!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Cuz I'm a Cowboy....On a steel horse I ride.....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Never had that problem here in New Jersey


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

California Jim said:


> Cuz I'm a Cowboy....On a steel horse I ride.....


I deliver....RV's with pride!

-CC


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

The majority of the trailers I delivered on this last run were these.









Much of Oregon looks like this. I would say as much as 2/3rds of the state is prairie, and foothills. Still beautiful, but not the Oregon most know about.









The Cascade range is begining to appear.









A look at the 3 Sisters. This range must be crossed to get down into the Eugene Valley to where we were delivering the 5ers.









Just west of Sisters/Bend, Or. I had just entered the Willamette Nat'l Forest here. Hwy 20/126.









Crossing the high Cascade range looking at Mt. Washington. A forest fire has gone thru the area creating a spot of ugliness in the forest.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

The next day I went back the same route, but spent several hours learning about the McKenzie River. Much history and info I did learn about.


















These pics were taken just East of Springfield/Eugene. The range of colors from reds, to light and dark greens were beautiful. The area smelled like floral. Gotta love spring time in Oregon!









Leaburg Dam.









This spot was were the ferry ran back and forth accross the McKenzie river all thru the 18 and early 1900's. It used a cable system that used the current of the river to move the ferry back and forth.

Further up, much of the McKenzie River has a Indigo color. Its just beautiful! I learned from info signs that the deep blue color comes from the bed rock of the river. I have never seen such a deep blue river. Looked bluer than the ocean in many places.

There was campground, after campground, after campground going from Eugene to Bend, Oregon.. 
I will spend some time here someday to learn more about one of the most beautiful places in Oregon.

Here is a link to more info about the McKenzie River area. Click

Click


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Carey - thanks for the pics again! I hope it is ok that we are living vicariously through your travels. Beautiful - just love it. I want to travel and see Oregon one day. I sure wish I could see and learn the things you do and one day, DW and I plan to do just that! With any luck, we will still be able to purchase duallies and 5'ers when/if our time comes







Do you have any of those long haul trips up to Canada upcoming or has the market up there slowed so much that not many trips are made up there now?

Curtis

Edit - is it just me or does anyone else imagine the sound of that 5.9l straight 6 plowing along when you look at those pics? It is all the more cool when I think about that big Dodge rolling down the road with a gigantic 5'er behind it and we are getting to see our country thanks to you taking pics out of your window while delivering RV's. How cool is that?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> When I lived in Venezuela, we hit a pig in the road. The peasants were not pleasant let me tell ya, that pig was part of their livelihood. As their anger starting mounting and their yelling got louder, suddenly the pig jumped up and ran on. He had only been knocked out!


Was Rick driving? Thing you get the humor here if HE hit a pig.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

tdvffjohn said:


> Never had that problem here in New Jersey


Not true!!!! There is a farm by my Grandmom's and they herd Jersey cows across the roads to the other pastures. It's a glorified bovine traffic jam. No cowboys though as our cows in New Jersey are just extremely intelligent and well behaved!







It's nice to see in the midst of all the city slickers....but the smell leaves a lot to be desired...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> When I lived in Venezuela, we hit a pig in the road. The peasants were not pleasant let me tell ya, that pig was part of their livelihood. As their anger starting mounting and their yelling got louder, suddenly the pig jumped up and ran on. He had only been knocked out!


Was Rick driving? Thing you get the humor here if HE hit a pig.















[/quote]

No Rick wasn't driving, I was with Husband #1 then


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We have lots of cows here in Lancaster - and at times have to wait till they cross the roads -but - _nothing_ like that!

Thanks for sharing the pictures Carey - its always *GREAT* hearing about your travels!!

Keep 'm comming!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Carey - thanks for the pics again! I hope it is ok that we are living vicariously through your travels. Beautiful - just love it. I want to travel and see Oregon one day. I sure wish I could see and learn the things you do and one day, DW and I plan to do just that! With any luck, we will still be able to purchase duallies and 5'ers when/if our time comes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There have been a bunch of Canada stuff. I knew this haul out of Rifle was coming a month before it happened.

The last time I went thru US Customs in March, they told me that finally it was gonna be a requirement June 1st, that anyone crossing the American border was gonna need a passport or passport card. They have been threatening that for 2 years. I have just been using my birth certificate to cross back and forth.

Since I knew I was gonna be staying here in the US, I applied for a passport the 1st of april. They take your birth certificate, so no more canada runs.. I just got my passport and birth certificate back this week.

I am heading back out prolly this coming wednesday and yep I bet I get a long one to Canada.

Should be starting to green up, up there.

I need to get me a dash mat, cause Im sick of the reflection of the dash in my pics.. It ruins some pics. Most people post pics of camping on a camping forum. I travel so much ground and in so many areas and see so many things, its fun to post pics from my travels and experiences. Defiantly a different prospective from camping..

Carey


----------

